# Let's see pictures of your Golden(s) in baby pools.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Post your pictures in this post of your Golden(s) enjoying a nice dip in a baby pool and trying to get the most out of that enjoyment........:woot2:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is an old one I had of my Lyndi. She was the only one that loved water and loved her pool. I hope for her sake they had a baby pool for her after she crossed the bridge in Oct of 2008.......


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dillon making his own kiddie pool out of a rain-filled wheelbarrow:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Lets see...I have more (tons, actually) at home...but since I'm at work, I am limited to pictures that are already uploaded in my photobucket 

Here was Bailey's first fishing experience this summer...not a great picture, but I can guarantee you, she was having fun 










And here are the poor victims... She was a horrible hunter though, and only one died...none were eaten. Won't do that again! :doh:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley loves his kiddie pool. I even keep one at my mom's house for when we visit.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

No room for the Springers!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Kiddie pools have a short life around here, so we haven't had one in a long time. As you can see, Gus got started early with his love for water 

1: 2 months old
2: 2.5 months old
3. 3 months old
4: Exactly 5 months old, the day we brought Charlie Brown home
5-8: Then we had to step it up a notch with 2 dogs! More dogs, bigger pool.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dylan won't go in to a baby pool, but Erica had fun last summer!
Frankie is afraid of water, but I guess if I were chained to a pool 24/7 I would be afraid too.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

A couple in the pool at home and the "BIG" pool at Grandma's house on the Cape. 

















In the fresh water pond with Scully (Darby's birth mother)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loving all these baby pool pictures.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Baby Teddy!!



















when he got out of the pool!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The Mobsters at 5 weeks old - (they actually jumped in the fountain at 4 weeks, so The Dogfather set up the Olympic Pool for them shortly after. I've never had puppies in the water so young!)


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Baby Sophie in the pool~ Actually, I just noticed she never actually was IN the pool!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

*She preferred this water....*

She learned to love the pool, but she really loved this!! (sorry, off-thread, but in the same photo folder!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

OMG!!!! I love LOVE the muddy little Sophie!!!:heartbeat

THIS is perfection!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Dillon making his own kiddie pool out of a rain-filled wheelbarrow:


 ROFL...:lol:...Thats to funny Marlene


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks! My husband said.... "So, she was playing in the mud, and rather than stopping her, you ran inside to get the camera to take her picture???" Ummm, yeah, of course!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVED the wheelbarrow!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

AlanK said:


> ROFL...:lol:...Thats to funny Marlene


 
I agree.. love these


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

My Sammy in the pool..


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

these pictures are making me excited for summer and getting our own pool!! (wishful thinking in the middle of february haha)  adorable pics!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AlanK said:


> ROFL...:lol:...Thats to funny Marlene





Sophie_Mom said:


> LOVED the wheelbarrow!



LOL that's my goofball Dill for ya!

I forgot to post my fave one from that series.. Dillon laid down in the wheelbarrow and had a good soak too! All this while Sam looked on like "what are you doing, you weirdo?!"


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm home now so here are some better pool pictures 



















She even managed to convince my friend to join her!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So cute! Have ball, ready to play!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Some before and afters of Bogey last summer


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

SimTek said:


> My Sammy in the pool..












This is one of the best pics of the entire thread. That right there is _quality_ time with the kids!

I can't believe how much you RULE!! :headbang2

.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy won't go in the baby pool just likes dirty pools :uhoh:


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra loved her pool to cool off in...








We have yet to really go swimming in the lake, maybe this year.
Karen


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The only pool shot I have. Maybe this summer he won't eat his pool and I can get a pic of him IN the pool WITH water in it.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I Love This! 

Tailer Loves his pool...he will play chasing his tennis balls n when he is hot or thirsty, he runs n jumps into his pool...when rested and tanked up he's ready again for play! If there is no pool available...a road side ditch will do...or the neighbors foundation pond!

We seem to have a dirty water problem some times...hummm, wonder how that happens!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Dillon making his own kiddie pool out of a rain-filled wheelbarrow:


Now, that is cute.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL that's my goofball Dill for ya!
> 
> I forgot to post my fave one from that series.. Dillon laid down in the wheelbarrow and had a good soak too! All this while Sam looked on like "what are you doing, you weirdo?!"


 
Wonderful! How did he get in there?


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

BearValley said:


> This is one of the best pics of the entire thread. That right there is _quality_ time with the kids!
> 
> I can't believe how much you RULE!! :headbang2
> 
> .


Yup..Quality time with the neighbor kids... Then send um back home to mama... :


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Wonderful! How did he get in there?



He and Sam were wrestling around and chasing eachother.. then all of a sudden they both stopped and were looking in the wheelbarrow (I was across the yard, wondering what they were looking at), then Dillon just hopped right in!! I was so shocked! At first I didn't want him all wet, so I kept trying to get him out, then I decided to let him have his fun and I could just dry him off afterwards.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Loving this thread! The Wheelbarrow ones and muddy faced pup - and all the mud pics!!! What a joy to behold!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> The only pool shot I have. Maybe this summer he won't eat his pool and I can get a pic of him IN the pool WITH water in it.


Great pictures  The photo of Paula Bedard is so funny. :doh: Beautiful.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qv2Gv1kv74

Not a picture but a video of a big brother to the U2 litter. He loved playing in the water bowl so much we decided to try him on the gigantic water bowl


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't think I have any pictures, but here is a video from last summer of Tucker in his baby pool. He was about 10 months old here.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Tail chasing happens even in the pool.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Quinn lovin pool time


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cody as a puppy filled his own pool. Patience was never his strong suit.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The crack head and the junior crack head....


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I love the pool pics and can't wait till summer!

I noticed that some of you have big pools, too. Do you let your goldens swim in your large 'people' pools?

Kris


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

All I can find is this one, big pool..lol


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping back up for newer members to post in.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

paula bedard said:


> The only pool shot I have. Maybe this summer he won't eat his pool and I can get a pic of him IN the pool WITH water in it.


That's so funny, I laughed so hard! Too cute!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket loves "his" kiddie pool!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for bumping Rob. I remember this thread now but it was before the Tucker's kiddie pool video was taken and I had forgotten about this thread.

He caught all the fish and a frog and never hurt them. Soft mouthed as a dog could ever be.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Old photo and not a baby pool, unless you are looking at size, but fond memories of my Bridge Boy Barkley and Toby enjoying our indoor swimming pool (power generated current so it's a swimming treadmill). The pool has gone through two vinyl covers, then we ditched those last summer and replaced it with gunite and tile, upgraded the equipment and filtration, and now it's much better for pups and people to enjoy. The walls are now decorated with favorite wet dog photos too!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Thanks for bumping Rob. I remember this thread now but it was before the Tucker's kiddie pool video was taken and I had forgotten about this thread.
> 
> He caught all the fish and a frog and never hurt them. Soft mouthed as a dog could ever be.


I will ALWAYS remember this very fondly! Makes my heart smile!


----------



## Crazymike (Apr 7, 2011)

\

Bella having fun in the pool. I need to get her a bigger one...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

These all are great !


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*My two playing out and in the pool....*


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nyah never actually lays down or swims... she likes to splash, dig the water or put her ball in and try and splash it out. :doh:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer Loves his Pool! We have neighborhood pool parties often.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

This was Rhett at age 7 just a few months after we adopted him into our family. 










This photo was getting at the end of swimming season and we were draining the water out of the pool. Rhett thought this was just the right size for him to play in before it completely emptied out.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tailer Loves his Pool! We have neighborhood pool parties often.


That seventh picture of your daughter stepping into the pool with your Tailer is fantastic...I love the expression on Tailer's face - priceless!!!

Pete


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That seventh picture of your daughter stepping into the pool with your Tailer is fantastic...I love the expression on Tailer's face - priceless!!!
> 
> Pete


Actually, Tailer went to the neighbor's Granddaughter's pool and got in! I was so hoping the little girl wouldn't have a melt down coz he got in Her Pool! It worked out fine! Wheww!  I love all the expressions in that pic too...Grandma's too!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shalva
Think u need a bigger pool!!! Haha!! 

These pics are all so great!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Shalva said:


>


You've beat our pool record...I'm gonna have to have another Pool Party tis weekend and see it I ca top that!! my/Our best is 3!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> You've beat our pool record...I'm gonna have to have another Pool Party tis weekend and see it I ca top that!! my/Our best is 3!


Somewhere I have a picture with 7 but I couldn't find it... will have to look again


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh I LOVE this thread and all the pics! I'm so bummed - I have 2 baby pools - one larger one small and for 2 yrs now I cannot convince Harley or Buddy to go in, even with treats! They'll walk through but that's it. I throw their toys in and they'll use their nose or paw to fish them out but will not go in. Yet they'll swim in the mucky pond!!! We thought about digging out underneath the pool to make it ground level thinking they'll 'think' it's a pond


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Dillon making his own kiddie pool out of a rain-filled wheelbarrow:


Too cute! That is one sturdy wheelbarrow!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

here are my girls. I bought them a larger kiddie pool this year, they love it!


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Heres Granger about a month ago.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Olivia decided to use the fountain instead of her pool


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

OK, just have to add one more, from this weekend. Rocket doesn't like to get his belly wet, but for some reason loves to stick his face in and blow bubbles out his nose. LOL!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Finn had a great time this weekend playing in his pool. He likes to bite at it sometimes, as evidenced by the first two photos, but fortunately he hasn't punctured it...yet!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw man I wish we didn't throw ours out! Joey would love it on these hot hot hot days.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I know I'm late, but better late than never. Here is Mercy cooling off at one of the pools on site at the Dog Days Peach Festival.

























Ahhhhh!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jackson*

Jackson loves his kiddie pool, and because of all the hot weather in NY he's in it a lot!!!


----------

